# Growth Spurt??



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

For the past day and half Marvin (Raven) hasn't been eating much. I though he was getting depressed cause I haven't been spending much time with him other than feeding time. He's always spitting back up his food I just gave him. Last night I told my mother and she said he must be going through a growth spurt cause kids don't eat when they're going through the actual pain part. Marvin has been shaking his legs ... trying to rid himself of the pain I guess. 
Any ideas on Marvin's behavor!?
Hilary Dawn


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*May Be Mites::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

HI HILLERY, I don't know about RAVENS,but the foot shaking makes me think of MITES. Pigeons will tap dance on their perch trying to shake off the mites,that are on their feet and legs. GEORGE


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Try this: put the bird on a large, clean piece of white paper (tell him NOT to poop on it--be firm!) and then run your fingers through his feathers up and down briskly. Skritch the skin a little while you're at it. Watch to see if anything that falls off moves and use a magnifying glass.

Pidgey


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

He's four weeks today and has a lot of growing to do (2ft tall and a 4ft wing span). Wouldn't a regualar mite and lice spray kill those bugs cause I've all ready sprayed his twice. Also, would the mites/lice affect his eating?
I'll do as you say just to be on the safe side tho.
Thanks,
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The mite and lice spray should take care of the problem. I think spraying him once would be enough, you can spray a senond time after a week or so, but don't overdo it.
Wait another day and if he doesn't pick up after that, then start worrying.
Almost every bird I have has had a day or two of not feeling right, just like us.

Keep an eye on him.

Reti


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Sorry I didn't reply back, been busy.
I did the paper towel test for buggys and found nothing.
I did find out why he was shaking his feet, he had a very small piece of tape stuck to the bottom of his foot. He's appite is back to normal and is a pest like normal too.
Thank for the help and advice.
HDS


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad to know his problem was something simple!


----------

